# Your most desired female phenotype



## Vanillestorms (Dec 16, 2018)

What is it? I always get turned on by this sort of looks







A common pattern is cute face + make-up. Some asian admixture isn’t too bad since I look asian a bit too. Face is the most important for me. As long as she’s not too skinny or too fat, body is not a big deal


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 16, 2018)

Nordic


----------



## androidcel (Dec 16, 2018)

Lifewasted said:


> Nordic
> View attachment 8386


same tbh. +5'9 height preferred


----------



## spark (Dec 16, 2018)

tall brunette


----------



## Heirio (Dec 16, 2018)

leah gotti has the perfect body imo


----------



## dogtown (Dec 16, 2018)

What ever she is


----------



## Mewcel (Dec 16, 2018)

Some classy looking brunette chick, wouldn't mind some Asian admixture


----------



## King (Dec 17, 2018)

med/arab


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 17, 2018)

Preferably 5'2 height


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Dec 17, 2018)

short asian girl with big ass. There's one I always seen on the bus stop to school. Plan on asking her out on friday before winter break


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 17, 2018)

Nordic/Germanic

western european or eastern european, just white i guess


----------



## Nibba (Dec 17, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> What is it? I always get turned on by this sort of looks
> 
> View attachment 8385
> 
> ...


For me that body in OP is perfect. Big tits nice hips and waist and thin


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 17, 2018)

Southern Euro by far


----------



## Nibba (Dec 17, 2018)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Southern Euro by far
> 
> View attachment 8516
> 
> View attachment 8517


Yeah I like the look


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 17, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Yeah I like the look


Aryan is better man


----------



## Nibba (Dec 17, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> Aryan is better man


Aryan is best for reproducing yeah


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 17, 2018)

Asian, mostly either of Korean or Japanese ethnicity. Look at Lee Sungmi or Kim Hyuna. Or when it comes to Japanese, Ai Sayama.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 17, 2018)

high e face


----------



## Vanillestorms (Dec 17, 2018)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 8454
> 
> 
> What ever she is


----------



## Dude420 (Dec 17, 2018)

Cute face above all else.


----------



## StoicSperg (Dec 17, 2018)

Virgin


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 17, 2018)

StormlitAqua said:


> Virgin


and white right?


----------



## StoicSperg (Dec 17, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> and white right?


https://looksmax.org/threads/an-ope...els-me-is-r-inceltears-and-looksmax-org.2278/


----------



## Wincel (Dec 17, 2018)

Your mom


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 17, 2018)

androidcel said:


> +5'9 height preferred


I bet you love long legs


----------



## Nibba (Dec 17, 2018)

Wincel said:


> Your mom


REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Claire Violet (Dec 17, 2018)

Def Nordic with hallstatt pheno


----------



## theropeking (Dec 17, 2018)

Women look all the same and are therefore not interesting. 

I also dunno why u cucks would talk about women in a psl forum. Rather discuss about some male models and not this cucky shit


----------



## mido the slayer (Dec 17, 2018)

basically dark hair+ fair skin+ blue,green or brown eyes


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Dec 18, 2018)

King said:


> med/arab


What does your black wife think of this???



Rihanna/Adriana Lima

Mixed Lightskin Black

White Latina


----------



## Imonlyhere (Dec 18, 2018)

tall, high E face, brunette, not skinny.


----------



## Tony (Dec 18, 2018)

a mix between @Nibba @barrett and @nattycel


----------



## Time Travel (Dec 18, 2018)

Full asian is nice too


----------



## Imonlyhere (Dec 18, 2018)

mido the slayer said:


> basically dark hair+ fair skin+ blue,green or brown eyes


who is the last one?


----------



## Nibba (Dec 18, 2018)

Tony said:


> a mix between @Nibba @barrett and @nattycel


Don't forget urself. Although if I could have sex with myself I would


----------



## Swagwaffle (Dec 18, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Don't forget urself. Although if I could have sex with myself I would


----------



## Nibba (Dec 18, 2018)

Swagwaffle said:


>


U fucker


----------



## Swagwaffle (Dec 18, 2018)

Nibba said:


> U fucker


rekcuf u


----------



## mido the slayer (Dec 18, 2018)

Imonlyhere said:


> who is the last one?


eva green


----------



## androidcel (Dec 18, 2018)

Lifewasted said:


> I bet you love long legs[


ofc


----------



## Nibba (Dec 18, 2018)

Swagwaffle said:


> rekcuf u


?


----------



## Tony (Dec 18, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Don't forget urself. Although if I could have sex with myself I would


i miss @nattycel he probably drink now instead of gymcelling


----------



## Nibba (Dec 18, 2018)

Tony said:


> i miss @nattycel he probably drink now instead of gymcelling


Over for alcohol cel


----------



## Tony (Dec 18, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Over for alcohol cel


rate the overness from 1/10


----------



## Nibba (Dec 18, 2018)

Tony said:


> rate the overness from 1/10


Like 4. He can still get it together


----------



## Tony (Dec 18, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Like 4. He can still get it together


he is innovative


----------



## Swagwaffle (Dec 18, 2018)

Nibba said:


> ?


keep coping


----------



## Nibba (Dec 18, 2018)

Swagwaffle said:


> keep coping


Khgfds

You must wait at least 4 seconds before performing this action.


----------



## Swagwaffle (Dec 18, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Khgfds
> 
> You must wait at least 4 seconds before performing this action.


sdfghK

.noitca siht gnimrofrep erofeb sdnoces 4 tsael ta tiaw tsum uoY


----------



## carnage (Dec 18, 2018)

Phenotype? Shouldn't it be genotype?


----------



## Soontm (Dec 18, 2018)

Lifewasted said:


> Nordic
> View attachment 8386


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 18, 2018)

Lifewasted said:


> Nordic
> View attachment 8386



Same, see these types of girl all the time. Also white girls with black hair.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Dec 19, 2018)

carnage said:


> Phenotype? Shouldn't it be genotype?


Idk


----------



## Krezo (Dec 19, 2018)

Persian


----------

